# plastisol getting "stringy"?



## deepbluex (Jun 24, 2011)

I notice that sometimes, when I mix a small batch (3-4 ounces) of custom colors and store them in a plastic container or even left on the screen, the plastisol gets a "stringy" texture. I stir it around and it helps but I feel a small amount "congeals". Is that happening or is just a matter of it not being stirred for a while (a couple of days)? And if it is happening, what could be the cause? I am mixing plastisols from the same brand, just different colors - Ryonet standard stuff... I notice it on this light gray that I make to print up my neck labels and it clogs up the screen sometimes. It's as if it turns into a film of dried glue.


----------

